# Arlington Hts, IL FREE Vintage Swap Meet Sun, May 20, 2018



## bikeman76 (Apr 30, 2018)

All are invited to a FREE Vintage Swap Meet at Village CycleSport 1326 N Rand Rd in Arlington Hts. IL 60004.
(For navigation use 1650 E Rand Rd )
Sunday May 20, 2018 from 7 AM to 11 AM.
No show bikes. Swap only.
Fall show and swap will still be held on August 12, 2018.
Stop by and pick up a new project or sell some old vintage bikes and parts !
For info call 847-398-1650 ask for Joe.
Or message bikeman76 or email bikeman76@msn.com
Hope you can make it !
Joe


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 30, 2018)

I PLAN ON BEING THERE!
THANKS,
WES


----------



## Cooper S. (Apr 30, 2018)

Can’t wait!


----------



## JIM OWEN (May 2, 2018)

bikeman76 said:


> All are invited to a FREE Vintage Swap Meet at Village CycleSport 1326 N Rand Rd in Arlington Hts. IL 60004.
> (For navigation use 1650 E Rand Rd )
> Sunday May 20, 2018 from 7 AM to 11 AM.
> No show bikes. Swap only.
> ...



I"ll be there!


----------



## jchicago (May 2, 2018)

Wouldn't miss it.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 2, 2018)

RED DAVIS 'UNICYCLE MAN' WILL BE THERE IF HE CAN SNAG A RIDE!


----------



## chevbel57 (May 2, 2018)

WES PINCHOT said:


> RED DAVIS 'UNICYCLE MAN' WILL BE THERE IF HE CAN SNAG A RIDE!



I'll be there can't wait.


----------



## the tinker (May 3, 2018)

This is a nice swap.It starts early and ends early. Great way to kick off summer before Memorial Day comes. Also great way to clear out some of your extra parts, so there is room for more!


----------



## Oldbikes (May 3, 2018)

Planning on it!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 6, 2018)

JUST A REMINDER!
DON'T MISS IT!


----------



## mongeese (May 6, 2018)

Big John will be there always looking for decent road bikes if you have any- he is also looking for a campus green stingray fork in good condition and a rear slik all black.


----------



## Chgobike (May 12, 2018)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 13, 2018)

JUST A WEEK FROM TODAY!


----------



## vincev (May 14, 2018)

Plan on going.


----------



## mack0327 (May 15, 2018)

I'll be there if we can catch a break with this weather!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 19, 2018)

HEY!   HEY!
TOMORROW, SUNDAY 20TH IS THE DAY!
DON'T LET THE WEATHER SCARE YOU AWAY!
THOSE WHO HAVE EXPERIENCED MEMORY LANES AND ANN ARBOR
MEETS KNOW HOW TO DEAL WITH THE WEATHER!  
BE PREPARED!
BE THERE OR BE SQUARE!

ANY ONE OUT SOUTH COMING UP NORTH?
RED DAVIS 'UNICYCLE MAN' WILL BE THERE IF HE CAN SNAG A RIDE!
708 923 9079 H  708094504666 C

I AM PLANING ON BEING THERE!


----------



## the tinker (May 19, 2018)

I will be there rain or shine. so will Robin Bridges.  I just checked the weather, the swap is early , so I think we will get through it without getting wet. If it rains a little , so what, we're talking bikes here, not stamp collecting.


----------



## vincev (May 19, 2018)

the tinker said:


> I will be there rain or shine. so will Robin Bridges.  I just checked the weather, the swap is early , so I think we will get through it without getting wet. If it rains a little , so what, we're talking bikes here, not stamp collecting.



selling any bikes ??


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 19, 2018)

ANY ONE OUT SOUTHWEST COMING UP NORTH?
RED DAVIS THE 'UNICYCLE MAN' WILL BE THERE IF A CABER CAN GIVE HIM A RIDE.
107TH AND HARLEM!  HE DOES NOT KNOW I POSTED THIS!
HIS PHONES: 708 923 9079 H 708094504666 C


----------



## the tinker (May 19, 2018)

I'll be there but have no bikes to sell


----------



## Maskadeo (May 19, 2018)

Take some pics!


----------



## chevbel57 (May 20, 2018)

It was a rainy cold day but there were a few troopers that showed up  at today’s meet.


----------



## KingSized HD (May 20, 2018)

@Cinderella and I had a great time meeting some Illinois CABErs—Great group of people!!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 20, 2018)

GOOD MEET!
GREAT TURNOUT!
WEATHER WAS INTERMITTENT SHOWERS!
NICE TO SEE MANY COLLECTORS AS ALWAYS!
THANKS JOE FOR HOSTING!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 20, 2018)

GOOD MEET!
GREAT TURNOUT!
WEATHER WAS INTERMITTENT SHOWERS!
NICE TO SEE MANY COLLECTORS AS ALWAYS!
THANKS JOE FOR HOSTING!


----------



## the tinker (May 20, 2018)

A great swap at Village Cycle Sports. Big thanks to Bikeman76.  Joe let us use his lot for a fine swap. Thanks Joe.                                 It was not exactly nice out, but a great turn out!  Got to meet "KingSized Hd and his wife , from California. The "Unknown Caber was there too.  There was a good selection of parts there for everyone.  Noticed lots of pre-war frames. Some good future project bikes.

 

 

 

     The "Unknown Caber" was there.......


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 20, 2018)

I WOULD LIKE TO HEAR FROM THE SELLER (HERMAN?)
ON THE COMPLETE CREAM AND RUST '46-'48 MONARK!
ANYONE HAVE THE SELLERS PHONE NUMBER?
THANKS,
WES PINCHOT
847 259 0484
WESPINCHOT@YAHOO.COM


----------



## vincev (May 20, 2018)

Nice show >Wish I could have stayed longer.Would have like to take a bike home.


----------



## Maskadeo (May 20, 2018)

I bet people wanted you to take bikes home!


----------



## bikeman76 (May 20, 2018)

Thanks to everyone who came out to the swap today !
Weather was a little rough 44 degrees and light rain off and on.
Several Cabers made the trip. 
Thanks Tinker for the patch kit !
See you all August 12th for the big Show and Swap meet.
Joe


----------



## Oldbikes (May 20, 2018)

bikeman76 said:


> Thanks to everyone who came out to the swap today !
> Weather was a little rough 44 degrees and light rain off and on.
> Several Cabers made the trip.
> Thanks Tinker for the patch kit !
> ...




Thanks for putting on a FREE swap meet Joe! My son is still talking about it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boris (May 20, 2018)

vincev said:


> Nice show >Wish I could have stayed longer.Would have like to take a bike home.




Maybe if you'd quit exposing yourself at these events, you wouldn't keep getting thrown out, and you could actually stay longer. 1+1


----------



## catfish (May 21, 2018)

Nice turn out.


----------



## vincev (May 21, 2018)

Boris said:


> Maybe if you'd quit exposing yourself at these events, you wouldn't keep getting thrown out, and you could actually stay longer. 1+1



Ya wanna blow on my wiener whistle ?................


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 12, 2018)

bikeman76 said:


> Thanks to everyone who came out to the swap today !
> Weather was a little rough 44 degrees and light rain off and on.
> Several Cabers made the trip.
> Thanks Tinker for the patch kit !
> ...


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 12, 2018)

TIME TO POST STICKY THREAD FOR
*Arlington Hts, IL Vintage Swap Meet*
 FOR AUGUST 12, 2018?


----------

